# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí >  Trò chơi ngu ngốc nhất từng biết!

## dulichnt

wWw.didau.org YouTube Player









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






*Nếu ko chạy vui lòng bấm Play để xem*

----------


## mubaohiem

mấy thằng này điên thật rồi

----------


## trochoi

Nó đập một hồi trúng gáy thằng nào yếu thì theo ông bà ngay. ớn quá đi

----------


## nguyetnt

đúng là bị điên

----------


## programer89

1 đám khùng. Hết trò chơi rùi hả trời

----------


## tonkin

ngu đừng hỏi

----------


## minmin

điên dừng hỏi,ăn gì mà chơi cái trò điên khùng này thế không biết

----------


## traimienque

hết thuốc cho bọn này

----------


## ngoctran215

điên rồi, ko còn cái gì chơi nữa hay sao í

----------


## develope

Chơi kiều này chết lúc nào ko hay

----------

